# UMIK - cross spectrum or minidsp?



## Rooster19 (Jun 22, 2014)

So I'm venturing into a REW & Umik to measure my sub.

Is it worth the extra few dollars to buy a UMIK from cross spectrum (as opposed to one from mini dsp)?

What are the advantages?

Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Cross Spectrum is regarded as THE reliable source for mic calibration in these parts. You get two calibration files, one a 0 degrees and one at 90 degrees. A highly recommended source.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

They state 3 on the site 0°, 45°, and 90°. It's not stated but I received each in both a narrow band and a 1/3 octave smoothed.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Patrick, I forgot those details.:T


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

And just to add that they (Cross Spectrum) are great to work with, will answer your questions promptly and courteously and provide a great service!


----------

